# Celebrities advertise EVs on 2/13 Super Bowl commercials +



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

% EV milestone: Super Bowl ads have been used to mention EVs in the past, but this year's
have several ads for EVs: GM, BMW, Kia, Hyundai, Audi, Polestar, Wallbox ... %


GM EVs w/ Austin Powers









Super Bowl 2022 commercials: Dr. Evil is selling GM's electric cars now


GM's Super Bowl ad features Dr. Evil and his crew from the "Austin Powers" film franchise taking over GM and using its electric cars to save the world so he can take it over.




www.foxbusiness.com




Super Bowl 2022 commercials: Dr. Evil is selling GM's electric cars now
February 11 2022 ... 'Austin Powers' character returns to save the world ...






BMW EVs w/ Schwarzenegger and Salma Hayek









Schwarzenegger and Salma Hayek team for BMW Super Bowl Ad


The pair of superstar actors play Zeus and Hera in a commercial for BMW's new electric vehicle that will air during the Super Bowl.



journal.classiccars.com




Schwarzenegger and Salma Hayek team for BMW Super Bowl ad
February 11, 2022 ... The all-electric BMW iX Sports Activity Vehicle arrives in the U.S. next month ...


https://journal.classiccars.com/media/2022/02/P90450643_highRes_behind-the-scenes-wi.jpg


...






Kia EV6 EV w/ robot dog









Kia seeks emotional connection with Robo Dog Super Bowl spot


The cute electronic canine has a star turn in Kia's 13th Super Bowl spot, which features the EV6. The dog, longing for an owner, chases down the battery-electric crossover with hopes that the driver will take it home.




www.autonews.com




Kia seeks emotional connection with Robo Dog Super Bowl spot
February 12, 2022 ... The cute electronic canine has a star turn in Kia's 13th Super Bowl spot, which features the EV6 ... (Subscribe)






Wallbox EVSE



https://www.newsobserver.com/entertainment/article258152778.html


NC man survived lightning strike. How it helped him land a role in a Super Bowl ad
FEBRUARY 12, 2022 ... Seth Thomas of Durham will star in a Super Bowl commercial with his father that will air to tens of millions of viewers. The ad is for Wallbox, a company that makes, of all things, electric vehicle chargers ... It’s Wallbox’s first big commercial and will air in the second quarter of Sunday’s big game ... flash video


Big stars









Super Bowl ad roundup: Big stars push a range of tech, from travel to phones to electric vehicles


The focus of a lot of the Super Bowl LVI ads released ahead of Sunday’s games seems to be the stars who show up in the commercials. In many cases,… Read More




www.geekwire.com




Super Bowl ad roundup: Big stars push a range of tech, from travel to phones to electric vehicles
February 11, 2022 ...





General Motors





Kia

Zeus & Hera | BMW USA (Official Video)
BMW
...










Super Bowl Commercials 2022: Car Ads From BMW, Hyundai, Kia and Others


Jason Bateman, Mike Myers and Eugene Levy are just some of the stars hawking cars during this year's Big Game.




www.cnet.com




Super Bowl commercials 2022: Car ads from BMW, GM, Kia and more
Feb. 11, 2022 ... Arnold, Mike Myers and Eugene Levy are just a few of the stars hawking cars this year ...

Zeus & Hera | BMW USA (Official Video)
BMW: EVs w/ Arnold's shocking new outfit (literally)
Something Electric is Brewing | BMW USA x Arnold Schwarzenegger (Official Teaser)

Dr. EV-il | #EVerybodyIn | 90 Second Spot
GM: EVs w/ Frickin' laser beams

History of Evolution | IONIQ 5 | Hyundai
Hyundai: A trip through time with Ioniq 5 EV

Robo Dog | The All-Electric Kia EV6
Kia: EV6 EV w/ One adorable robot dog

“No Clichés” Big Game Teaser | Polestar
Polestar: EV What it isn't

Can Seth embrace electricity again?
Wallbox: EVSE Electricity is your friend
...










2022 Super Bowl LVI EV ads: Sopranos' Silverado EV, Dr. EVil, Zeus and the iX, more


Electric vehicles are hot, and the ad lineup for this year's Super Bowl Sunday underscores that.




www.greencarreports.com




2022 Super Bowl LVI EV ads: Dr. EVil, robot dog, charging “issues,” Zeus and the iX, more
FEBRUARY 11, 2022 ...


https://images.hgmsites.net/hug/gm-2020-super-bowl-ad-starring-will-ferrell_100779693_h.jpg


...


https://images.hgmsites.net/hug/2019-audi-super-bowl-ad-cashew-featuring-e-tron-gt-concept_100690262_h.jpg


...


https://images.hgmsites.net/hug/selma-hayek-as-hera-presenting-bmw-ix-to-zeus--2022-super-bowl-ad_100829109_h.jpg


...










Super Bowl ads look toward the future — and the past


NEW YORK — Super Bowl advertisers this year want Americans to forget about pandemic woes and focus on the future: of electric vehicles, mind reading Alexas, robots and cryptocurrency — and also to harken back to the nostalgic past of ’90s movies like “Austin Powers” and “The Cable Guy.” The Los...




www.heraldstaronline.com




Super Bowl ads look toward the future — and the past
FEB 11, 2022 ... NEW YORK — Super Bowl advertisers this year want Americans to forget about pandemic woes and focus on the future: of electric vehicles ...


https://www.heraldstaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/AP22039478926439.jpg












Super Bowl LVI car commercial roundup | Nissan Z, Kia EV6, Toyota Tundra and more - Autoblog


These are all the Super Bowl LVI ads we've seen so far. Check back for more as we make our way through the weekend of the big game.




www.autoblog.com




Super Bowl car commercial roundup | Nissan Z, Kia EV6, Toyota Tundra and more
Feb 11th 2022 ... Automakers seem eager to advertise this year despite low inventories ...


https://s.aolcdn.com/os/ab/_cms/2022/02/11142058/nissan-z-dragon1.jpg












BMW iX M60 Super Bowl ad stars Arnold Schwarzenegger, Salma Hayek as retired Greek gods


BMW iX M60 Super Bowl ad stars Arnold Schwarzenegger and Salma Hayek as Zeus and Hera finding their mojo with an electric car.




www.autoblog.com




BMW iX M60 Super Bowl ad stars Arnold Schwarzenegger, Salma Hayek as retired Greek gods
Feb 11th 2022 ... Zeus needs to get his post-Olympus mojo back ...


https://s.aolcdn.com/os/ab/_cms/2022/01/03145232/P90446859_highRes.jpg






From Zendaya to Schwarzenegger, celebs pack Super Bowl ads – WSVN 7News | Miami News, Weather, Sports | Fort Lauderdale


From Zendaya to Schwarzenegger, celebs pack Super Bowl ads
FEBRUARY 11, 2022 ...



https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/austin-powers-cast-reunites-super-150045972.html


‘Austin Powers’ Cast Reunites for Super Bowl Commercial From General Motors
February 10, 2022 ...










Arnold Schwarzenegger looks unrecognisable as Zeus for BMW advert


ARNOLD Schwarzenegger looked unrecognisable after he transformed into the Greek god Zeus for a new BMW advert. The 74-year-old actor, who has played characters from The Terminator to Hercules, show…



www.thescottishsun.co.uk




ACTION MAN Arnold Schwarzenegger looks unrecognisable after transforming for new BMW advert
10 Feb 2022 ...




https://www.yahoo.com/news/rob-lowe-reveals-reuniting-mike-220041950.html


Rob Lowe reveals what it was like reuniting with Mike Myers for their new Dr. Evil Super Bowl commercial: 'I'm almost starstruck'
February 10, 2022 ...










Car companies like BMW, GM, and Kia are using the Super Bowl to convince viewers to go electric — see the star-studded ads


Expect to see several ads for electric cars during the Super Bowl this Sunday




africa.businessinsider.com




Car companies like BMW, GM, and Kia are using the Super Bowl to convince viewers to go electric &mdash; see the star-studded ads
February 11, 2022 ... Expect to see several ads for electric cars during the Super Bowl this Sunday ...










Watch these 18 Super Bowl commercials before Sunday’s big game


Many advertisers have posted Super Bowl commercials on YouTube in advance of Super Bowl 2022. Here are 18 commercials you can watch before Sunday’s big game.




www.deseret.com




Watch these 18 Super Bowl commercials before Sunday’s big game
Feb 11, 2022 ...










Electric cars to star in 2022 Super Bowl adverts


This weekend’s Super Bowl LVI sees adverts for electric cars – including BMW, Polestar and GM – take pride of place during the NFL big game.




www.motoringresearch.com




Electric cars to star in 2022 Super Bowl adverts
Feb 11, 2022 ... This weekend’s Super Bowl LVI sees adverts for electric cars – including BMW, Polestar and GM – take pride of place during the NFL big game ...



Budweiser semi beer e-trucks deliver to Super Bowl-area bars









Beer me: Electric trucks move Budweiser to Super Bowl-area bars


Nikola hydrogen-powered fuel cell trucks and BYD battery-electrics conducted beer runs to Los Angeles-area bars before Sunday’s Super Bowl.




www.freightwaves.com




Beer me: Electric trucks move Budweiser to Super Bowl-area bars
February 11, 2022 ... BYD Motors battery-electric trucks made beer runs to Los Angeles-area bars in advance of Sunday’s Super Bowl, a publicity stunt within a model of sustainable transportation delivery ...


BYD Budweiser truck - Google Search






For EV List News posts view:
diyelectriccar.com/tags/brucedp5/
or
evln - Google Groups


{brucedp.neocities.org}


----------



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

Follow-up/update/feedback of Super Bowl EV ads +

%
Day after the Super Bowl, while running an errand, I
asked a small sample of the public. Those that did watch,
most ignored the ads. Only a couple remembered Kia's dog
robot. Those that saw the other EV ads, none remembered
what they were about.

Days later, I saw those some of those Super Bowl EV ads
being re-broadcasted/reused, mostly in-between CBS shows,
and a couple on ABC.

Below are what the media outlets thought of the Super Bowl
EV ads:
%


LeBron James shows Hummer EV's CrabWalk

GM








Watch LeBron James Wow Crabs With The Hummer EV's CrabWalk Feature


Called “King of CrabWalk,” the new spot debuted during the NBA All-Star Game, a week after GM’s Super Bowl commercials focused on electric vehicles.




insideevs.com




Watch LeBron James Wow Crabs With The Hummer EV's CrabWalk Feature
Feb 21, 2022 ... Called "King of CrabWalk," the new spot debuted during the NBA All-Star Game, exactly a week after GM's Super Bowl commercials that centered on electric vehicles ... The real stars of the commercial are a bunch of crabs who are fascinated by the Hummer EV and are willing to go the extra mile ... the crustaceans leaving the beach for the city as "Get Ur Freak On" by Missy Elliott plays ... LeBron ... notices the crowd of crabs in the truck's central display, so he decides to give them what they came to see. He engages CrabWalk ... with the crabs raising their claws in awe ...


https://cdn.motor1.com/images/mgl/40eOQK/s3/_wpz-rf2vv0.webp


...






GM








Chevrolet Silverado EV Sopranos Super Bowl Ad Is A Huge Ratings Win


The Chevrolet Silverado EV Super Bowl ad leveraging the legacy of The Sopranos and saw massive ratings, more so than the GM Dr. Evil ad.




www.musclecarsandtrucks.com




CHEVROLET SILVERADO EV SOPRANOS SUPER BOWL AD A HUGE RATINGS WIN
February 16, 2022 ... The Silverado EV Shines As Part Of The Soprano Family ... While there was a lot of push around GM’s “EVil Motors” spotlight, dusting off the iconic Dr. Evil from the Austin Powers franchise that originally hit theaters over 20 years ago, it was a Sopranos-themed Chevrolet Silverado EV Super Bowl ad that took home a big ratings win, collecting over 11 million views on YouTube so far. By comparison, the Dr. Evil 90-second spot has currently racked up less than 750,000 views ...




...






Free Tesla advertising from competitors' sour-grapes dissing

Volvo/Polestar








Tesla Doesn't Run Super Bowl LVI Commercial, Still Gets Free Ad Space - Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA)


A Super Bowl LVI commercial came with a price cost of $6.5 million for 30 seconds of ad time. Leading electric vehicle company Tesla Inc (NASDAQ: TSLA) didn’t run an ad but might have come away as a winner anyway.




www.benzinga.com




Tesla Doesn't Run Super Bowl LVI Commercial, Still Gets Free Ad Space
February 18, 2022 ... Some of the companies such as Polestar used ad time to show off their vehicles while also taking shots at Tesla and its CEO Elon Musk and other automotive rivals ... A report from Cleantechnica shows that despite Tesla rivals running Super Bowl commercials and shelling out the huge $6.5 million price tag for a spot, Tesla saw a spike in search traffic on Google during the Super Bowl ...


https://cdn.benzinga.com/files/imagecache/story_image_685x375C/images/story/2012/tesla-fans-schweiz-2swawy4xhb0-unsplash_0.jpg


...








Definition of SOUR GRAPES


disparagement of something that has proven unattainable… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com




...






DeLorean








The New DeLorean EV Will Debut at Pebble Beach in August—With a 300+ Mile Range


Where better to unveil the much-anticipated reboot than the Pebble Beach Concours d’Elegance?




robbreport.com




The New DeLorean EV Will Debut at Pebble Beach in August—With a 300+ Mile Range
Feb. 24, 2022 ... the EV is now set to debut later this summer during Monterey Car ... the DMC-12 as in a video clip that premiered online during Super Bowl LVI ...

San Antonio Express-News
Is DeLorean Motors Reimagined a company with a big brand? Or just a brand?
Feb. 25, 2022 ... The company may one day introduce other vehicles such as an SUV, but for now it's focused only on producing the DeLorean model it previewed in a pre-Super Bowl...


https://s.hdnux.com/photos/01/24/24/77/22106070/3/1150x0.jpg




BMW








An Extremely Long-Winded Rating of the Super Bowl LVI Commercials


Wesleyan University's twice-weekly student newspaper since 1868.




wesleyanargus.com




An Extremely Long-Winded Rating of the Super Bowl LVI Commercials
February 24, 2022 ... Another good spot early in the broadcast was the BMW electric vehicle ad featuring Zeus (Arnold Schwarzenegger) and Hera (Salma Hayek). It begins with the king and queen of the gods announcing their retirement from ruling over Mount Olympus, following the couple as they live a domestic life. Of course, cursed with the power of lightning, Zeus is plagued by neighbors and friends asking him to charge their devices. It is, in the end, an ad for BMW’s electric iX car. When Hera presents the vehicle to her husband, he is reinvigorated with godly spirit, and the pair go for a joyride ...
...






EV6 Super Bowl robo-dog ad got the most attention

Kia








EV Super Bowl Commercials Led to a Massive Surge in Searches for One SUV


One electric crossover SUV saw a massive surge in search volume following its Super Bowl commercial. Can you guess which one?




www.motorbiscuit.com




EV Super Bowl Commercials Led to a Massive Surge in Searches for One SUV
February 15, 2022 ... Most people probably noticed the adorable robot dog that followed the Kia EV6 around during the commercial. Is ... what made them look up the new electric crossover ... In the end, the robot dog ran out of [energy] right before reaching the EV6 ... the [driver] was able to recharge the dog with the EV6 charger, and the pair drove off together as friends ...


https://www.motorbiscuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/Super-Bowl-1.jpg


...
Robo Dog | The All-Electric Kia EV6









2022 Super Bowl Viewers Loved This Car Commercial The Most


Plenty of vehicles got ads during the big game from the Kia EV6 to BMW iX⁠—but which one got the most attention on Twitter?




www.hotcars.com




2022 Super Bowl Viewers Loved This Car Commercial The Most
FEB 16, 2022 ... Plenty of vehicles got ads during the big game from the Kia EV6 to BMW iX?—but which one got the most attention on Twitter? ... usually happen after a Super Bowl game... a reflection on the commercials ... we’ll focus on what the automakers were promoting ... UK’s Lease Fetcher ... take on the best car commercials from Super Bowl LVI. So, did ... Kia get their money’s worth by spending $6.5 million for each 30-second spot?


https://static1.hotcarsimages.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/kia0superbowl-01.jpg











Hallmark star Sam Page shows off Robo Dog from Super Bowl Kia ad


The actor posted promotional photos that made it look like the robotic dog had come home with him and was hanging out with his kids.




www.monstersandcritics.com




Hallmark star Sam Page shows off Robo Dog from Super Bowl Kia ad
Feb 14, 2022 ... Hallmark viewers watching the Super Bowl on Sunday may have spotted one of their favorite stars during a commercial break. Actor Sam Page was ... in an ad for the Kia EV6, an electric SUV. The actor previewed the ad on his Instagram page, holding his co-star, a robotic dog. “Every dog has their day,” he wrote. “But this little guy made mine. So excited to be featured in the new @Kiausa Big Game #ad.” ...
Kia EV6 - Robot Dog Super Bowl Full Commercial









Kia seeks emotional connection with Robo Dog Super Bowl spot


The cute electronic canine has a star turn in Kia's 13th Super Bowl spot, which features the EV6. The dog, longing for an owner, chases down the battery-electric crossover with hopes that the driver will take it home.




www.autonews.com




Kia seeks emotional connection with Robo Dog Super Bowl spot
February 12, 2022 ... The cute electronic canine has a star turn in Kia's 13th Super Bowl spot, which features the EV6 ...









Kia's EV6 All Electric 'Robo Dog' Super Bowl ad draws attention


Kia released a 60-second ad 'Robo Dog' after the third quarter of the Super Bowl match. In the ad, robot dog 'Spot' appeared.




www.dtnext.in




Kia's EV6 All Electric 'Robo Dog' Super Bowl ad draws attention
Feb 22,2022 ...
...
Kia EV6 - Robot Dog Super Bowl Full Commercial


Reviews








EV Ads Reign During Super Bowl


Within the next year, several carmakers are looking to release new electric vehicle (EV) models, and the Super Bowl provides a wonderful opportunity for these companies to showcase through advertising. General Motors, Kia,...




www.streetinsider.com




EV Ads Reign During Super Bowl
February 24, 2022 ... Within the next year, several carmakers are looking to release new electric vehicle (“EV”) models, and the Super Bowl provides a wonderful opportunity for these companies to showcase through advertising. General Motors, Kia, BMW and Polestar are some of the big names that have featured electric vehicles in their ads ...









Super Bowl Ads Drive Massive Interest in EVs


This year's Super Bowl featured twice as many car commercials as last year's game, and there was a large emphasis placed on electric vehicles.



www.ratchetandwrench.com




Super Bowl Ads Drive Massive Interest in EVs
February 18, 2022 ... Feb. 17, 2022—This year's Super Bowl featured twice as many car commercials as last year's game, and there was a large emphasis placed on electric vehicles ... According to a report from Inside EVs citing data from Cars.com, there were seven automotive brands featured in eight commercials, with six of those featuring EVs. Cars.com saw a 217-percent increase in traffic to its automotive brand pages and a whopping 2,361-percent increase in traffic to the pages of vehicles featured in an ad. Kia was the big winner, with a nearly 10-times increase in the number of views it had on its EV6 ...



Pleased Prez









Joe Biden Delighted by Number of Electric Vehicle Super Bowl Ads


President Joe Biden on Monday expressed his approval on social media about the number of Super Bowl advertisements promoting electric vehicles.




www.breitbart.com




Joe Biden Delighted by Number of Electric Vehicle Super Bowl Ads
14 Feb 2022 ... President Joe Biden on Monday expressed his approval on social media about the number of Super Bowl LVI advertisements promoting electric vehicles. “The ads during last night’s Super Bowl were clear: The future of the auto industry is electric,” Biden wrote on his social media account ...




For EV List News posts view:
diyelectriccar.com/tags/brucedp5/
or





evln - Google Groups







groups.google.com






{brucedp.neocities.org}


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The star of the Zeus ad was "Peggy", not Schwarzenegger, imo.


----------

